# Erste Hilfe Ab Level ......



## supermaik (30. August 2006)

Hi

Sagt mal wo kann man ab LVL 225 weiterbilden lassen in Erste Hilfe?Die Bücher hab ih schon alle gelesen die es dazu gibt.


----------



## Sahne (30. August 2006)

Hallo,

Du musst nach Theramore in die Burg. Dort kannst du dann durch kleine Quests deine Skill steigern und neue Verbände lernen.

Gruss


----------



## Pyoro (30. August 2006)

Vorausgesetzt du bist Allianz, für Hordler steht der "Chefarzt" in Hammerfall im Arathi-Hochland.

Für Allianz: http://www.buffed.de/?q=6625

Für Horde: http://www.buffed.de/?q=6623


----------



## supermaik (30. August 2006)

Pyoro schrieb:


> Vorausgesetzt du bist Allianz, für Hordler steht der "Chefarzt" in Hammerfall im Arathi-Hochland.
> 
> Für Allianz: http://www.buffed.de/?q=6625
> 
> Für Horde: http://www.buffed.de/?q=6623




Wo bekommt man die Qezt her?Und wo mußte für allianz hin?


----------



## Mitta (30. August 2006)

supermaik schrieb:


> Wo bekommt man die Qezt her?Und wo mußte für allianz hin?



Man sollte endlich mal den Link "Englische Info-Seite zu dieser Quest bei Allakhazam.com." in "Woher bekomme ich diese Quest" umbenennen.

Das würde auch das Niveau der Kommentare etwas anheben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pyoro (30. August 2006)

supermaik schrieb:


> Wo bekommt man die Qezt her?Und wo mußte für allianz hin?



Die Quest startet in IF bei Nissa Firestone, guckst du hier: http://wowhandwerk.onlinewelten.com/quest....ail&id=6625

In Theramore in der Burg beim Arzt bekommst du dann dieses Quest:
http://www.buffed.de/?q=6624

Voraussetzung ist Lvl 35 und ein Skill von 225 in Erste Hilfe. Du musst also dort an Ort und Stelle die Verwundeten verbinden, dazu bekommst du eigens dafür Verbände vom Arzt. Mehr wird nicht verraten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

An den Vorposter kann ich nur sagen, wenn du nicht helfen willst, dass lass es. Aus den bisherigen Angaben war nicht ersichtlich, wo genau die Quest startet.


----------



## supermaik (6. September 2006)

Geht es noch weiter als 300 ?


----------



## qramf (6. September 2006)

supermaik schrieb:


> Geht es noch weiter als 300 ?


Jo. Mit dem Addon bestimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nightworld (13. September 2006)

nene, glaub nicht das es mal   über 300 geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ten (13. September 2006)

Mondstoffverbände oder so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nightworld (13. September 2006)

Ten schrieb:


> Mondstoffverbände oder so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 

wo 10 000 hp herstellen? lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oonâgh (17. Oktober 2006)

hehe... das tut mehr als nur reichen! schade dass man bei schaden das wirken unterbricht.... so im kampf gemüüütlich anlegen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bl1nd (17. Oktober 2006)

mach dir n schurken, dann kannste dich auch im kampf gemütlich verbinden^^


----------



## Taji (18. Oktober 2006)

Nofox schrieb:


> mach dir n schurken, dann kannste dich auch im kampf gemütlich verbinden^^



Jup, erstaunlich, was für Viecher alles Nieren haben, von denen man das eigentlich nicht erwartet hätte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pyoro (19. Oktober 2006)

Nofox schrieb:


> mach dir n schurken, dann kannste dich auch im kampf gemütlich verbinden^^



Das können Jäger und Hexer auch, wenn sie ein Pet draußen haben. Magier können das dank dem Sheep oder Pig auch, allerdings regeneriert der Gegner in dieser Zeit seine HP und Mana! Die übrigen Klassen, mit Ausnahme des Kriegers, brauchen keine Verbände! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## melchiot (29. Oktober 2006)

Pyoro schrieb:


> Das können Jäger und Hexer auch, wenn sie ein Pet draußen haben. Magier können das dank dem Sheep oder Pig auch, allerdings regeneriert der Gegner in dieser Zeit seine HP und Mana! Die übrigen Klassen, mit Ausnahme des Kriegers, brauchen keine Verbände!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



komme mit Magieverband nur bis 270... wie geht es weiter?


----------



## Killermage (30. Oktober 2006)

melchiot schrieb:


> komme mit Magieverband nur bis 270... wie geht es weiter?



Immer wieder den Doktor in Theramore/Hammerfall anquatschen der bringt einem ab ner gewissen Skillstufe 
Schwerer Magiestoffverband/Runenstoffverband/Schwerer Runestoffverband bei.


----------



## Nimbrod (30. Oktober 2006)

wenn ihr mal guckt es schon neuen "grund stoffe" gibt für  schneiderei dann ist sicherlich vorstellbar EH340 zu haben ^^


----------



## jiron (30. Oktober 2006)

Ausserdem wird man mit lvl 70 mehr HP haben als mit 60. Ein Grund mehr für die Erhöhung des Caps.


----------



## Snaker (31. Oktober 2006)

Stimmt, glaube irgendwie kaum das man sich mit LvL 70 noch mit schweren Runenstoffverbänden verbinden würde ... ^^ Aber wer weis, lasse mich da mal überraschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rascal (31. Oktober 2006)

Für etwas gibts ja die BC-Itemdatenbank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schwerer Netherstoffverband
und: Super Heiltrank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Snaker (31. Oktober 2006)

Rascal schrieb:


> Für etwas gibts ja die BC-Itemdatenbank
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ahh sehr nice danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hätte man auch mal von selbst drauf kommen können, dort hinein zuschauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

